# Chester



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone around Chester next weekend 22-24June 07?

We are going posh and stopping at the CC site.

The bar will be open, just knock....

:forthosewhothinkyoung: :forthosewhothinkyoung: :forthosewhothinkyoung: 

Johnny F


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnney. We live a couple of mile up the road, Its not in Chester by the way. We are away until Thursday at least, if we are home at the weekend we will call in.
Cheers Sid

PS. always wanted to meet a mad monk


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> The bar will be open, just knock....:forthosewhothinkyoung: :forthosewhothinkyoung: :forthosewhothinkyoung:
> 
> Johnny F


Sorry Johnny,

If you think that we are travelling all the way to Chester for a bloomin Pepsi, you can think again. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Seriously though, we've already had to turn down Shane's (Snelly's) invite to Doncaster, as Rita is working on Sat am, and we have a fitieth birthday bash to attend on the pm.

Sorry mate, we do like Chester as it's a lovely city.

Hopefully, another time maybe.

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry Jock, couldn't find one with very expensive French wine on :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Sorry Jock, couldn't find one with very expensive French wine on :wink: :wink:
> 
> Johnny F


The cheapy stuff would have done okay. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.

P.S. Good write up on the "French Trip". Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Cheers Jock, for that compliment I will save you a decent bottle till will meet up.

Johnny F


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnny. Don't know if its worth you contacting the site. We have had a lot of rain lately and half the site often gets waterlogged. I assume we are talking about Fairoaks.
Make sure you have plenty of money as it is very close to "Cheshire Oaks" with hundreds of designer shops etc.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

sids quite right it is pretty low lying as an alternative you could try Netherwood hall on the other side of Chester on the A41. Very handy for the city by bus, and a good pub/restaurant a 15 minute walk along the canal.
http://www.netherwoodtouringsite.co.uk/general_info.asp


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks SidT and Bigfoot.....I thought the wife was eager to go. She asked me about my balance for my bank account....

Will ring tomorrow and make sure the sit is ok. I should really have gone on Little Rodee car park but I forgot all about it.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Decided against Chester. I don't think my wallet could take much retail therapy 8O 8O .

Decided to go up to Settle then on to Dunsop Bridge (Yorkshire) and wild camp up there for the weekend being the cheapskate that I am.

Johnny F


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

........ and is your wife still talking to you????


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh yeh, I am the boss in my house and doesn't she know it :? :? :? 

I was only telling her the other night.....I told her to put the knife down or I wouldn't do the washing up     

Johnny F


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnny. Hope you enjoy the trip. We are back home so i was going to call on you. Another time maybe.
Cheers Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry Sid. My mate just decided to join us but couldn't get on at Chester so I canceled and we are going to wild cat it at Dunsop Bridge then up to Settle. 

Should save me a few quid as well.

The only downside is that I will have to drink a fair few scoops this weekend.

Defo for another time in the very near future Sid :thumbleft: :thumbleft: :thumbleft: :thumbleft: 

I am thinking of arranging a meet up in Southport on the Pleasure Beach but am struggling to get a contact. Will keep you posted.

Johnny F


----------

